# Janet Evanovich Fans Love RED HOT PROPERTY!



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

And it is now available on Kindle!

RED HOT PROPERTY has inspired comparisons to Janet Evanovich's most popular novel series:

*"A well-written and entertaining novel...will remind readers of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum novels." -ForeWord Magazine*

Molly O'Malley is a plucky rookie real estate agent who is learning to swim with the sharks at the town's most cutthroat agency. A former cocktail waitress, Molly uses her street savvy to avoid being eaten alive by vindictive office staff, neurotic colleagues, crazy clients, and an abundance of sexy men. A hilarious tale of a woman trying to become more than she believes possible, and discovering herself in the process.

You'll enjoy humor, mystery, and tragedy in this seriocomic novel, that also features the wildly popular colorful canine character named Talisman. Talisman is a feisty former show dog with attitude who is the office mascot. There are times when Talisman receives more requests for her "pawtograph" from fans than I do for my autograph!

RED HOT PROPERTY is the first novel in a series featuring these wonderful characters. RED HOT LIBERTY will be out later this year, and there is a forthcoming spin-off written from Talisman's perspective called SHOW DOG SINGS THE BLUES.

So, now would be a great time to discover the RED HOT series of books!

Here is the Amazon link: Red Hot Property by Devin O'Branagan

And here is the amazing book trailer video: http://www.redhotnovel.com/watchhotvideo.html

I hope you love RED HOT PROPERTY! Let me know!!

Oh, and in case you wanted to meet the famous Miss Talisman, here she is:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Devin--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your profile signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

RED HOT PROPERTY caught the attention of Ellen DeGeneres!

I posted an entry on my blog called "Ellen DeGeneres meets Xena:Warrior Princess." It was a humorous little piece that spoke about how the Australian Shepherd Talisman in my comic novel RED HOT PROPERTY has an Ellen crush. Then I made a couple tweets to ask people to read the blog. The next thing I knew, Ellen DeGeneres was following me on Twitter. Then Ellen's people told me to send her a copy of RED HOT PROPERTY. I am simply giddy!

RED HOT PROPERTY is a hilarious novel that has inspired comparisons to Janet Evanovich's most popular novel series:

*"A well-written and entertaining novel...will remind readers of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum novels." -ForeWord Magazine*

*Molly O'Malley is a plucky rookie real estate agent who is learning to swim with the sharks at the town's most cutthroat agency. A former cocktail waitress, Molly uses her street savvy to avoid being eaten alive by vindictive office staff, neurotic colleagues, crazy clients, and an abundance of sexy men. A hilarious tale of a woman trying to become more than she believes possible, and discovering herself in the process.*

Here is the Amazon link: Red Hot Property by Devin O'Branagan

And here is the amazing book trailer video: http://www.redhotnovel.com/watchhotvideo.html

I hope you read RED HOT PROPERTY. I hope you love it!

Oh, and in case you wanted to read the blog entry that caught Ellen's attention, follow this link: http://www.devinwrites.com/devinsblog.php?s=ellen-degeneres-meets-xena-warrior-princess-3


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

The Kindle Store has just put RED HOT PROPERTY on sale for $7.96! Here is a link: Red Hot Property by Devin O'Branagan

*"A well-written and entertaining novel...will remind readers of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum novels." -ForeWord Magazine*

My first two novels were published by Simon & Schuster 20 years ago. My life journey went from author, to real estate agent, back to author. Along the way, I gathered a lot of great material for my fiction.

The worst pick-up line in history was the seed from which the RED HOT series was born. Many years ago I was in my office and turned to see a fellow real estate professional standing in the doorway giving me the once-over. He said, "You're one red hot property with lots of curb appeal, and you show real well. You might be a great addition to my inventory."

My first thought was, "I'm going to use that in a novel someday."

RED HOT PROPERTY is the seriocomic tale of plucky real estate agent Molly O'Malley and her adventures in the crazy world of real estate. Any resemblance between Molly O'Malley and Devin O'Branagan isn't in the least bit coincidental. However, Molly did come up with a much more witty comeback than I did. She said, "I don't think your down payment is large enough to handle it."

*Molly O'Malley is a plucky rookie real estate agent who is learning to swim with the sharks at the town's most cutthroat agency. A former cocktail waitress, Molly uses her street savvy to avoid being eaten alive by vindictive office staff, neurotic colleagues, crazy clients, and an abundance of sexy men. A hilarious tale of a woman trying to become more than she believes possible, and discovering herself in the process.*

You'll enjoy humor, mystery, and tragedy in this seriocomic novel, that also features the wildly popular colorful canine character named Talisman. Talisman is a feisty former show dog with attitude who is the office mascot.

RED HOT PROPERTY is the first novel in a series featuring these wonderful characters. RED HOT LIBERTY will be out later this year, and there is a forthcoming spin-off written from Talisman's perspective called SHOW DOG SINGS THE BLUES.

So, now would be a great time to discover the RED HOT series of books!

Here is the amazing book trailer video: http://www.redhotnovel.com/watchhotvideo.html

I hope you love RED HOT PROPERTY!


----------



## Firewolf (Sep 28, 2010)

I haven't read this one yet, but I'm looking forward to doing so.  Glory rocked.


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words, Firewolf! I'm glad you loved GLORY and I hope you do read RED HOT PROPERTY.

*The price is now $2.99 and you can find it here: Red Hot Property by Devin O'Branagan*

"A well-written and entertaining novel...will remind readers of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum novels." -_ForeWord Magazine_

"RED HOT PROPERTY is sassy and simply entertaining..." -_Women Writers Worldwide_

"...a witty light read, loaded with vivid unforgettable characters...sharply drawn and universally identifiable...hilarious..." _-The Lyons Recorder _


----------



## SueCampbell (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey I read this book in print, and loved it. Funny, true to life, and poignant all at the same time. At $2.99 it's a steal, though I don't have a Kindle Imma get it fer ma phone!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

Sue, I'm thrilled you enjoyed it so much that you want the eBook version, too!

Here is a link to free reading Kindle reading applications for phones: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=kinw_dp_pub?docId=1000493771

"RED HOT PROPERTY is sassy and simply entertaining..." _-Women Writers Worldwide_

"A well-written and entertaining novel...will remind readers of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum novels." _ -ForeWord Magazine_

"...a witty light read, loaded with vivid unforgettable characters...sharply drawn and universally identifiable...hilarious..." _-The Lyons Recorder_


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

An Amazon review of RED HOT PROPERTY said, "I really enjoyed this book. Very real characters and very real situations. I found myself laughing, singing along (yes, singing along to a book) and crying throughout."

Besides laughing and singing, you'll also want to dance. Trust me.

Valentino DeMitri is a theatrical character who is the heroine's best friend. Every morning Val and Molly perform a rousing celebratory tribal dance of success to get the energy flowing.

If you want an overall entertainment experience, please consider reading RED HOT PROPERTY. It's very stimulating!
























You'll enjoy humor, mystery, and tragedy in this seriocomic novel, that also features the wildly popular colorful canine character named Talisman. Talisman is a feisty former show dog with attitude. (And Valentino's favorite dance partner!)

*RED HOT PROPERTY is now only $2.99! Find it on Amazon here: Red Hot Property by Devin O'Branagan*

*"RED HOT PROPERTY is sassy and simply entertaining..." -Women Writers Worldwide

"A well-written and entertaining novel...will remind readers of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum novels." -ForeWord Magazine

"...a witty light read, loaded with vivid unforgettable characters...sharply drawn and universally identifiable...hilarious..." -The Lyons Recorder   *


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

"_Red Hot Property _ is sassy and simply entertaining...its compelling story reaches out with universal messages for women... I laughed out loud, or reached for a tissue in all the appropriate places, and with some of author Devin O'Branagan's cautious insights, gave pause for serious thought. She weaves an intriguing tale..." _-Women Writers Worldwide_










*Molly O'Malley is a plucky rookie real estate agent who is learning to swim with the sharks at the town's most cutthroat agency. A former cocktail waitress, Molly uses her street savvy to avoid being eaten alive by vindictive office staff, neurotic colleagues, crazy clients, and an abundance of sexy men. A hilarious tale of a woman trying to become more than she believes possible, and discovering herself in the process.*

*RED HOT PROPERTY is now only $2.99! Find it on Amazon here: Red Hot Property by Devin O'Branagan*

You'll enjoy humor, mystery, and tragedy in this seriocomic novel, that also features the wildly popular colorful canine character named Talisman. Talisman is a feisty former show dog with attitude who is the office mascot.

RED HOT PROPERTY is the first novel in a series featuring these wonderful characters. RED HOT LIBERTY will be out later this year, and there is a forthcoming spin-off written from Talisman's perspective called SHOW DOG SINGS THE BLUES.

So, now would be a great time to discover the RED HOT series of books!

*"A well-written and entertaining novel...will remind readers of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum novels." -ForeWord Magazine

"...a witty light read, loaded with vivid unforgettable characters...sharply drawn and universally identifiable...hilarious..." -The Lyons Recorder  *


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

"A well-written and entertaining novel, _Red Hot Property _ will remind readers of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum novels." _-ForeWord Magazine_

"_Red Hot Property _ is sassy and simply entertaining." _-Women Writers Worldwide_

Molly O'Malley is a plucky rookie real estate agent who is learning to swim with the sharks at the town's most cutthroat agency. A former cocktail waitress, Molly uses her street savvy to avoid being eaten alive by vindictive office staff, neurotic colleagues, crazy clients, and an abundance of sexy men. A hilarious tale of a woman trying to become more than she believes possible, and discovering herself in the process.

RED HOT PROPERTY is now only $2.99!

You can find it on Amazon.com here:



You can find it on Amazon.co.uk here:



You'll enjoy humor, mystery, and tragedy in this seriocomic novel, that also features the wildly popular colorful canine character named Talisman. Talisman is a feisty former show dog with attitude who is the office mascot.










RED HOT PROPERTY is the first novel in a series featuring these wonderful characters. RED HOT LIBERTY will be out early next year, and there is a forthcoming spin-off written from Talisman's perspective called SHOW DOG SINGS THE BLUES.

So, now would be a great time to discover the RED HOT series of books!

"...a witty light read, loaded with vivid unforgettable characters...sharply drawn and universally identifiable...hilarious..." _-The Lyons Recorder_


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

"A well-written and entertaining novel, _Red Hot Property _ will remind readers of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum novels." _-ForeWord Magazine_

"_Red Hot Property _ is sassy and simply entertaining." _-Women Writers Worldwide_

Molly O'Malley is a plucky rookie real estate agent who is learning to swim with the sharks at the town's most cutthroat agency. A former cocktail waitress, Molly uses her street savvy to avoid being eaten alive by vindictive office staff, neurotic colleagues, crazy clients, and an abundance of sexy men. A hilarious tale of a woman trying to become more than she believes possible, and discovering herself in the process.

RED HOT PROPERTY is now only $2.99!

You can find it on Amazon.com here:



You can find it on Amazon.co.uk here:



Please watch this amazing 60 second book trailer for RED HOT PROPERTY!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

"A well-written and entertaining novel, _Red Hot Property _ will remind readers of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum novels." _-ForeWord Magazine_

"_Red Hot Property _ is sassy and simply entertaining." _-Women Writers Worldwide_

Molly O'Malley is a plucky rookie real estate agent who is learning to swim with the sharks at the town's most cutthroat agency. A former cocktail waitress, Molly uses her street savvy to avoid being eaten alive by vindictive office staff, neurotic colleagues, crazy clients, and an abundance of sexy men. A hilarious tale of a woman trying to become more than she believes possible, and discovering herself in the process.

RED HOT PROPERTY is now only $2.99!

You can find it on Amazon.com here:



You can find it on Amazon.co.uk here:



Please watch this amazing 60 second book trailer for RED HOT PROPERTY!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

"A well-written and entertaining novel, _Red Hot Property _ will remind readers of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum novels." _-ForeWord Magazine_

"_Red Hot Property _ is sassy and simply entertaining." _-Women Writers Worldwide_

Molly O'Malley is a plucky rookie real estate agent who is learning to swim with the sharks at the town's most cutthroat agency. A former cocktail waitress, Molly uses her street savvy to avoid being eaten alive by vindictive office staff, neurotic colleagues, crazy clients, and an abundance of sexy men. A hilarious tale of a woman trying to become more than she believes possible, and discovering herself in the process.

Meet plucky Molly, her flamboyant gay sidekick Valentino, and his colorful canine Talisman, a pampered show dog with attitude. You will love these characters!

RED HOT PROPERTY is now only $2.99!

You can find it on Amazon.com here:



You can find it on Amazon.co.uk here:



Please watch this amazing 60 second book trailer for RED HOT PROPERTY!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

"A well-written and entertaining novel, _Red Hot Property _ will remind readers of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum novels." _-ForeWord Magazine_

"_Red Hot Property _ is sassy and simply entertaining." _-Women Writers Worldwide_

Molly O'Malley is a plucky rookie real estate agent who is learning to swim with the sharks at the town's most cutthroat agency. A former cocktail waitress, Molly uses her street savvy to avoid being eaten alive by vindictive office staff, neurotic colleagues, crazy clients, and an abundance of sexy men. A hilarious tale of a woman trying to become more than she believes possible, and discovering herself in the process.

Meet plucky Molly, her flamboyant gay sidekick Valentino, and his colorful canine Talisman, a pampered show dog with attitude. You will love these characters!

RED HOT PROPERTY is now only $2.99!

You can find it on Amazon.com here:



You can find it on Amazon.co.uk here:



Please watch this amazing 60 second book trailer for RED HOT PROPERTY!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

"A well-written and entertaining novel, _Red Hot Property _ will remind readers of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum novels." _-ForeWord Magazine_

"_Red Hot Property _ is sassy and simply entertaining." _-Women Writers Worldwide_

Molly O'Malley is a plucky rookie real estate agent who is learning to swim with the sharks at the town's most cutthroat agency. A former cocktail waitress, Molly uses her street savvy to avoid being eaten alive by vindictive office staff, neurotic colleagues, crazy clients, and an abundance of sexy men. A hilarious tale of a woman trying to become more than she believes possible, and discovering herself in the process.

Meet plucky Molly, her flamboyant gay sidekick Valentino, and his colorful canine Talisman, a pampered show dog with attitude. You will love these characters!

RED HOT PROPERTY is now only $2.99!

You can find it on Amazon.com here:



You can find it on Amazon.co.uk here:



Please watch this amazing 60 second book trailer for RED HOT PROPERTY!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

"A well-written and entertaining novel, _Red Hot Property _ will remind readers of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum novels." _-ForeWord Magazine_

"_Red Hot Property _ is sassy and simply entertaining." _-Women Writers Worldwide_

Molly O'Malley is a plucky rookie real estate agent who is learning to swim with the sharks at the town's most cutthroat agency. A former cocktail waitress, Molly uses her street savvy to avoid being eaten alive by vindictive office staff, neurotic colleagues, crazy clients, and an abundance of sexy men. A hilarious tale of a woman trying to become more than she believes possible, and discovering herself in the process.

Meet plucky Molly, her flamboyant gay sidekick Valentino, and his colorful canine Talisman, a pampered show dog with attitude. You will love these characters!

RED HOT PROPERTY is now only $2.99!

You can find it on Amazon.com here:



You can find it on Amazon.co.uk here:



Please watch this amazing 60 second book trailer for RED HOT PROPERTY!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

"A well-written and entertaining novel, _Red Hot Property _ will remind readers of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum novels." _-ForeWord Magazine_

"_Red Hot Property _ is sassy and simply entertaining." _-Women Writers Worldwide_

Molly O'Malley is a plucky rookie real estate agent who is learning to swim with the sharks at the town's most cutthroat agency. A former cocktail waitress, Molly uses her street savvy to avoid being eaten alive by vindictive office staff, neurotic colleagues, crazy clients, and an abundance of sexy men. A hilarious tale of a woman trying to become more than she believes possible, and discovering herself in the process.

Meet plucky Molly, her flamboyant gay sidekick Valentino, and his colorful canine Talisman, a pampered show dog with attitude. You will love these characters!

You can find it on Amazon.com here:



You can find it on Amazon.co.uk here:



Please watch this amazing 60 second book trailer for RED HOT PROPERTY!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

"A well-written and entertaining novel, _Red Hot Property _ will remind readers of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum novels." _-ForeWord Magazine_

"_Red Hot Property _ is sassy and simply entertaining." _-Women Writers Worldwide_

Molly O'Malley is a plucky rookie real estate agent who is learning to swim with the sharks at the town's most cutthroat agency. A former cocktail waitress, Molly uses her street savvy to avoid being eaten alive by vindictive office staff, neurotic colleagues, crazy clients, and an abundance of sexy men. A hilarious tale of a woman trying to become more than she believes possible, and discovering herself in the process.

Meet plucky Molly, her flamboyant gay sidekick Valentino, and his colorful canine Talisman, a pampered show dog with attitude. You will love these characters!

RED HOT PROPERTY is now on sale for only $3.99!

You can find it on Amazon.com here:



You can find it on Amazon.co.uk here:



Please watch this amazing 60 second book trailer for RED HOT PROPERTY!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

How cool to catch Ellen Degeneres' attention. I'll have to check this out.


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

"A well-written and entertaining novel, _Red Hot Property _ will remind readers of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum novels." _-ForeWord Magazine_

"_Red Hot Property _ is sassy and simply entertaining." _-Women Writers Worldwide_

Molly O'Malley is a plucky rookie real estate agent who is learning to swim with the sharks at the town's most cutthroat agency. A former cocktail waitress, Molly uses her street savvy to avoid being eaten alive by vindictive office staff, neurotic colleagues, crazy clients, and an abundance of sexy men. A hilarious tale of a woman trying to become more than she believes possible, and discovering herself in the process.

Meet plucky Molly, her flamboyant gay sidekick Valentino, and his colorful canine Talisman, a pampered show dog with attitude. You will love these characters!

RED HOT PROPERTY is now on sale for only $3.99!

You can find it on Amazon.com here:



You can find it on here:



Please watch this amazing 60 second book trailer for RED HOT PROPERTY!


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi Devin, your book sounds "red hot," to coin a phrase. I really liked the video; here's a link to mine (it's long and not as exciting) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFX9R8PpAPg

I think the approach of "seriocomic" is quite important to humorous writing, particularly in a long work.

Good luck with all your books!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

"A well-written and entertaining novel, _Red Hot Property _ will remind readers of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum novels." _-ForeWord Magazine_

"_Red Hot Property _ is sassy and simply entertaining." _-Women Writers Worldwide_

Molly O'Malley is a plucky rookie real estate agent who is learning to swim with the sharks at the town's most cutthroat agency. A former cocktail waitress, Molly uses her street savvy to avoid being eaten alive by vindictive office staff, neurotic colleagues, crazy clients, and an abundance of sexy men. A hilarious tale of a woman trying to become more than she believes possible, and discovering herself in the process.

Meet plucky Molly, her flamboyant gay sidekick Valentino, and his colorful canine Talisman, a pampered show dog with attitude. You will love these characters!

RED HOT PROPERTY is now on sale for only $3.99!

You can find it on Amazon.com here:



You can find it on here:



Please watch this amazing 60 second book trailer for RED HOT PROPERTY!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

"A well-written and entertaining novel, _Red Hot Property _ will remind readers of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum novels." _-ForeWord Magazine_

"_Red Hot Property _ is sassy and simply entertaining." _-Women Writers Worldwide_

Molly O'Malley is a plucky rookie real estate agent who is learning to swim with the sharks at the town's most cutthroat agency. A former cocktail waitress, Molly uses her street savvy to avoid being eaten alive by vindictive office staff, neurotic colleagues, crazy clients, and an abundance of sexy men. A hilarious tale of a woman trying to become more than she believes possible, and discovering herself in the process.

Meet plucky Molly, her flamboyant gay sidekick Valentino, and his colorful canine Talisman, a pampered show dog with attitude. You will love these characters!

RED HOT PROPERTY is now on sale for only $3.99!

You can find it on Amazon.com here:



You can find it on here:



Please watch this amazing 60 second book trailer for RED HOT PROPERTY!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

"A well-written and entertaining novel, _Red Hot Property _ will remind readers of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum novels." _-ForeWord Magazine_

"_Red Hot Property _ is sassy and simply entertaining." _-Women Writers Worldwide_

Molly O'Malley is a plucky rookie real estate agent who is learning to swim with the sharks at the town's most cutthroat agency. A former cocktail waitress, Molly uses her street savvy to avoid being eaten alive by vindictive office staff, neurotic colleagues, crazy clients, and an abundance of sexy men. A hilarious tale of a woman trying to become more than she believes possible, and discovering herself in the process.

Meet plucky Molly, her flamboyant gay sidekick Valentino, and his colorful canine Talisman, a pampered show dog with attitude. You will love these characters!

RED HOT PROPERTY is now on sale for only $3.99!

You can find it on Amazon.com here:



You can find it on here:



Please watch this amazing 60 second book trailer for RED HOT PROPERTY!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob,

each author may choose how to bump their threads; as long as it's not done more than once a week, it's up to them.  I suggest you re-read the Forum Decorum and the Welcome Letter we put in each book thread, including Devin's thread.

I will be removing some posts as these comments are derailing Devin's book thread, not fair to her.

Thanks,

Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## J.A. Campbell (Mar 9, 2011)

Can't wait for Red Hot Liberty!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

"A well-written and entertaining novel, _Red Hot Property _ will remind readers of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum novels." _-ForeWord Magazine_

"_Red Hot Property _ is sassy and simply entertaining." _-Women Writers Worldwide_

Molly O'Malley is a plucky rookie real estate agent who is learning to swim with the sharks at the town's most cutthroat agency. A former cocktail waitress, Molly uses her street savvy to avoid being eaten alive by vindictive office staff, neurotic colleagues, crazy clients, and an abundance of sexy men. A hilarious tale of a woman trying to become more than she believes possible, and discovering herself in the process.

Meet plucky Molly, her flamboyant gay sidekick Valentino, and his colorful canine Talisman, a pampered show dog with attitude. You will love these characters!

The highly-anticipated sequel RED HOT LIBERTY www.RedHotLiberty.com is coming soon, so read this first book in the series to get ready!

RED HOT PROPERTY is now on sale for only $3.99!

You can find it on Amazon.com here:



You can find it on here:



Please watch this amazing 60 second book trailer for RED HOT PROPERTY!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

Update on the planned sequel to this novel: RED HOT LIBERTY will be released this spring! For more information on this upcoming novel visit the website at www.RedHotLiberty.com

Also coming is a short spinoff from RED HOT LIBERTY that is a comic tale told from the dog's perspective. In RED HOT LIBERTY, the colorful show dog, Talisman, has a Freaky Friday experience where she and a cowdog are accidentally switched for the day and have to live each other's lives. The story was so amusing it really needed to be expanded from the dogs' perspectives. SHOW DOG SINGS THE BLUES will be released at the same time as RED HOT LIBERTY! For more information, including an excerpt, visit: http://www.devinwrites.com/showdogsingstheblues.html

In the meantime, please discover book one in the series: RED HOT PROPERTY

"_Red Hot Property _ is sassy and simply entertaining." _-Women Writers Worldwide_

"A well-written and entertaining novel, _Red Hot Property _ will remind readers of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum novels." _-ForeWord Magazine_

Molly O'Malley is a plucky rookie real estate agent who is learning to swim with the sharks at the town's most cutthroat agency. A former cocktail waitress, Molly uses her street savvy to avoid being eaten alive by vindictive office staff, neurotic colleagues, crazy clients, and an abundance of sexy men. A hilarious tale of a woman trying to become more than she believes possible, and discovering herself in the process.

Meet plucky Molly, her flamboyant gay sidekick Valentino, and his colorful canine Talisman, a pampered show dog with attitude. You will love these characters!

The highly-anticipated sequel RED HOT LIBERTY www.RedHotLiberty.com is coming soon, so read this first book in the series to get ready!

RED HOT PROPERTY is now on sale for only $3.99!

You can find it on Amazon.com here:



Please watch this amazing 60 second book trailer for RED HOT PROPERTY!


----------

